# fiesta time in benalmadena



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

i have been told that there is a five day fiesta in benalmadena in june, what is it about and is it true


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big bill said:


> i have been told that there is a five day fiesta in benalmadena in june, what is it about and is it true


I've not heard anything, but theres always some fiesta or other going on. I'll see what I can find out if no one else knows??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just read this, there doesnt seem to be anything else. Steve Hall will know for sure when he's about

"Dia de los Juegos (The day of Games) held at the end of June at Arroyo de la Miel Sports Centre"

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When is it you're coming out Bill?? Are you worried you could be moving in while its "party time"????


Jo xxx


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

big bill said:


> i have been told that there is a five day fiesta in benalmadena in june, what is it about and is it true



Don't know if it's the same one but the San Juan festival is the end of June. It's not just Benalmadena though, they have it all across the south of Spain. Sorry but not sure about the north.
There are lots of fire works and bonfires and at some point you are expected to go for a dip in the sea at midnight. It's all good.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

DH1875 said:


> Don't know if it's the same one but the San Juan festival is the end of June. It's not just Benalmadena though, they have it all across the south of Spain. Sorry but not sure about the north.
> There are lots of fire works and bonfires and at some point you are expected to go for a dip in the sea at midnight. It's all good.


You're right, DH. It's the same here in San Juan - basically it's a great excuse to have a massive bonfire without obtaining a permit to burn from the medio ambiente office (also with the problems Galicia had with forest fires, you're not granted permits from June to October). In our village, they go crazy from morning and through the night - you can't see anything for the smoke when you're out walking! It's great fun though. We all sit out till the early hours - one of our favourite pasttimes of course - eating and drinking! We usually combine it with a sardinada or churrasco. Coruna/Santa Cruz beaches are all lit up with bonfires as well - and I believe they do the same in the Canaries.

In fact, it's fiesta time around the locals areas here from now until end of October - it sounds like Beirut. My poor golden retriever suffers badly from all the noise of the rockets/fireworks/explosions.

Tallulah.x


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

jojo said:


> When is it you're coming out Bill?? Are you worried you could be moving in while its "party time"????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


i get there on thursday 4th june iam driving from santander 10 hours inthe sun cant wait  i hope that it is party time after that drive lets just say i will be in the bars till day break :clap2:


----------

